# Ubuntu 8.04 und WLAN



## aurionkratos (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch langsam mal mich ein wenig mit Linux beschäftigen, meine Wahl fiel auf Ubuntu, da es wohl recht Einsteigerfreundlich ist, zudem fand ich die Oberfläche relativ schick .

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich trotz korrekten Einstellungen keine Verbindung zum WLAN bekomme. Als WLAN-Manager benutze ich Wicd, der orginale von Gnome wurde deinstalliert.
Als Treiber benutze ich den XP-Treiber, den ich mit dem ndiswrapper geladen habe.

So siehts bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hatte das mit dem Debugmode nur ausprobiert während ich den Screen gemacht habe und vergessen es wieder auszustellen, normalerweise lief es ohne)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber mehr als das hier passiert nicht, er macht das eine Weile, dann zeigt er mir aber weiterhin an "not connected".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unter Vista kann ich ohne Probleme mit der selben IP, den selben DNS-Einstellungen und dem selben Passwort connecten.


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

Was für eine WLan Karte hast du? Ndiswrapper sollte eigentlich immer die letzte Lösung sein.


----------



## aurionkratos (4. Oktober 2008)

Eine DLink g510. Linuxtreiber vom Hersteller gibt es nicht und die bei Ubuntu mitgelieferten gehen nicht wirklich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

Das hier könnte die weiterhelfen:
Suse 10.2 D-Link DWL-G510 Rev. C Wlan Verbindung - Forum - CHIP Online


----------

